# Best/Recent De-Wizzed rom/ Verizon



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi- I'm coming from the Thunderbolt and liked the de-Sensed ROMs. I've noticed the AOSP ROMs here have network location issues and I depend heavily in those services, but would like an AOSP experience with functioning network location. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beans ROM has been running great for me. And from what I can tell its dewizzed. I was using AOSP from when it first got released but I'm stuck on beans. Great battery and damn fast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Bean's rom with Apex/Nova/Trebuchet launcher if you want everything to work. It still has the TouchWiz framework but I don't even notice it.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bean's is good. I flashed Aristodemos yesterday and it seemed solid for a first release. After I adjusted the DPI (after being on AOSP and Slim Bean for awhile TW is just f'in huge lol) I like Aristodemos as it at least had an AOSP-ish theme.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

Rom Droid hacks has KILLDroidHACK's rom. It's a beast. Was on Synergy but wanted to get away from TW. I tried AOKP and CM10...But KDHs rom is by far the fastest and best

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

AOKP JB works great for me. GPS and other location services have what seems like a slight delay compared to touchwiz but nothing serious. As for data, that can get annoying, but it depends as much on how much signal you have as it does the glitchy RIL. It's also very easy to toggle it back on when it drops.

So in short, data is annoying but I'm dealing with it because I love AOKP so much right now. You should check it out, you can always flash back to Beans if you can't take the data issues.


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

E Sini said:


> Rom Droid hacks has KILLDroidHACK's rom. It's a beast. Was on Synergy but wanted to get away from TW. I tried AOKP and CM10...But KDHs rom is by far the fastest and best
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


where do i find this rom *stupid question?*

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

